# "Chickenfucker" lost!!!



## Livingston

Hey, I happen to have a picture of your paddle. I had it for a while after Gauley last year.
-d


----------



## T-Bomb

I was expecting something considerably worse than pizza..

Please refer to picture above to identify "Chickenfucker"....he's the one bent over the oven.


----------



## Livingston

*chickenfucker pic*

Here's another pic. This one is a little clearer

-d


----------



## T-Bomb

Ha! That's more like it!


----------



## thecraw

Livingston... that is FULLY hilarious.

Lov'n that pizza shovel.

Oh, and you taking a dump and probably using that paddle to wipe your ass...

priceless.


----------



## Livingston

*paddle of many uses...*

Man, I forgot how useful that paddle was. I hope you get CF'er back.


----------



## Ture

A group I was paddling with saw ChickenFucker on Saturday just above Rigor Mortis. It was in our hands for a bit and ended up in the water again through a mishap. I was holding rope at the hole and never saw it go by. So...ChickenFucker escaped and is somewhere between Rigor Mortis and town.


----------



## erdvm1

I had dinner with chickenfucker last night. I tried to talk him into coming home......Guess it didn't work.


----------



## Livingston

I really miss Chickenfucker, we've had some great times together... like when we'd get drunk and work on the car in the garage. That guy could hold up a car for hours.



Thanks for trying to save him Ture, I'm sure you did your best.
-d


----------

